# 5a-Feira



## Danz

What does this mean?

Vemo-nos no Arta na 5a-Feira?


----------



## Vanda

Danz said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> Vemo-nos no Arta na 5a-Feira?


 
Welcome Danz,

Let's meet at Arta on Thursday?


----------



## uchi.m

Danz said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> Vemo-nos no Arta na 5a-Feira?



Let's see each other at Arta on Thursday (lit.)

If only could I speak Italian properly... the translation would be clearer, since Italian is akin to Portuguese.


----------



## Danz

Ok, thanks! Wow! Didn't expect it to mean Thursday! 

I've never studied Portuguese, but how does 5a-Feira mean Thursday???

Would anyone mind telling me how to say the other 6 days of the week? 
Is it like the 5th day? Do they all have numbers?


----------



## MOC

2ª Feira - Monday
3ª Feira - Tuesday
4ª Feira - Wednesday
5ª Feira - Thursday
6ª Feira - Friday
Sábado - Saturday
Domingo - Sunday


----------



## Danz

What does feira mean? Day?


----------



## Vanda

No, day is dia. Feira is from the Latin word "feria", a day to rest in honor of a saint or a festivity day.

We had a previous discussion about it, but you can't read Pt.


----------



## MOC

As far as i know, it means "fair". I don't know if it has any other meaning.

EDIT: Vanda's reply just proves how much i know about that... nothing.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> As far as i know, it means "fair". I don't know if it has any other meaning.
> 
> EDIT: Vanda's reply just proves how much i know about that... nothing.


Not at all, MOC. One of the meanings of "fair" (a cognate of _féria_) is indeed "festivity".


----------



## Pedrovski

I remember how my Portuguese teacher once said years back that "our language unlike the other Romance ones suffered from a severe lack of originality in its choice of weekday names".

I feel inclined to agree, we could have created names such as "luna, mara, merca, jova, vendra, sábado, domingo".  Yes, history is unrepeatable of course, but it does make one wonder.


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski said:


> I feel inclined to agree, we could have created names such as "luna, mara, merca, jova, vendra, sábado, domingo".  Yes, history is unrepeatable of course, but it does makes one wonder.


There were such names in Old Portuguese, but they were dropped for... erm, reasons of piety.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

MOC said:


> 2ª Feira - Monday
> 3ª Feira - Tuesday
> 4ª Feira - Wednesday
> 5ª Feira - Thursday
> 6ª Feira - Friday
> Sábado - Saturday
> Domingo - Sunday


 

Hmmm, is this abbreviation for "terça-feira" correct? I find it strange, because I would pronounce it like "Terceira feira".


----------



## MOC

Yes. It's an abbreviation for "terça-feira" and not "terceira feira". And you are right, in any other context i would say "terceira", just not in the day of the week.


----------



## Outsider

"Terça" is an unusual variant of "terceira" (cf. "terça parte"), so the abbreviation "3.ª" can be read either way.


----------



## asmborges

These references to planets: *Moon, Mars, Mercury, Jupiter and Venus*

were considered "pagan" by the church in Portugal, therefore they were substituted by those neutral expressions. Only Sábado and Domingo were kept unchanged since, unlike in english, they don't refer to any planet.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> There were such names in Old Portuguese, but they were dropped for... erm, reasons of piety.


 
Do you know what these names were? I´d love to know.
O


----------



## Vanda

Lindinha,no _link_ que coloquei acima tem outro l_ink_ (haha) colocado pelo Outsider onde há uma discussão sobre os nomes antigos, galego e português.


> Martinho de Dume ....; de facto, considerando indigno de bons cristãos que se continuasse a chamar os dias da semana pelos nomes latinos pagãos de _Lunae dies, Martis dies, Mercurii dies, Jovis dies, Veneris dies, Saturni dies e Solis dies_, foi o primeiro a usar a terminologia eclesiástica para os designar (_Feria secunda, Feria tertia, Feria quarta, Feria quinta, Feria sexta, Sabbatum, Dominica Dies_), donde os modernos dias em língua portuguesa... caso único entre as línguas novilatinas, dado ter sido a única a substituir inteiramente a terminologia pagã pela terminologia cristã.


Fonte.


----------



## BlueWolf

Por curiosidade, os portugueses nunca abreviam esses nomes? Nunca dizem coisas como: "Vamo-nos no Arta na Quinta?"


----------



## Vanda

BlueWolf said:


> Por curiosidade, os portugueses nunca abreviam esses nomes? Nunca dizem coisas como: "Vamo-nos no Arta na Quinta?"


 
Ah, sim, todo o tempo! O normal é dizermos: na segunda, na quinta.... Oops... você está perguntando sobre os portugueses, né?


----------



## BlueWolf

Vanda said:


> Ah, sim, todo o tempo! O normal é dizermos: na segunda, na quinta.... Oops... você está perguntando sobre os portugueses, né?



Oh, não, entendi ambos.  Não lembro a palavra geral. É lusinofonos?


----------



## Outsider

É o mesmo, Vanda.



olivinha said:


> Do you know what these names were? I´d love to know.
> O


Encontra-os nesta página (desça até a tabela com o título "portugués antes del cambio").


----------



## Vanda

Lusófonos!  Quero crer que os portugueses também optam pela economia, quero dizer, pelo uso de: segunda, quinta, etc...

Out, como sempre, trombamos...
Que legal, os nomes eram como os das outras línguas latinas! Desta vez tenho que ficar brava com os portugueses por terem trocado os nomes!


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada, Vanda e Outsider! 
You guys know where to find everything. Geez!!!
O


----------



## MOC

Sim, é verdade Vanda. Os portugueses também abreviam.


----------

